# BBC1 news at 6



## crewmeal (Aug 9, 2011)

I really felt for Jeremy Bowen reporting from Tahrir Square tonight. He was threatened by some youths to leave or he would be killed for being 'on their territory'. He was duly escorted out of the way of the camera. These people were so anti west it's unbelievable.

Fortunately this is a minority group looking to cause trouble, but what hope for this poor Country to try and get back on its feet when this sort of behaviour is shown on tv?

Keep safe everybody.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

crewmeal said:


> I really felt for Jeremy Bowen reporting from Tahrir Square tonight. He was threatened by some youths to leave or he would be killed for being 'on their territory'. He was duly escorted out of the way of the camera. These people were so anti west it's unbelievable.
> 
> Fortunately this is a minority group looking to cause trouble, but what hope for this poor Country to try and get back on its feet when this sort of behaviour is shown on tv?
> 
> Keep safe everybody.




I would put money on it that they are paid thugs and what better free advert for the Army than the BBC


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Video here

BBC News - Egypt protests: 'Rage against the system' in Cairo


----------

